# should i bulk or not?



## stephen-emb (Dec 31, 2011)

hi, i am considering bulking but what do you guys think?

i am:

5,11

71kg

BF% is rougly about 12 as a guess

and i am fairley active and have a physcal job.

i really want to gain muscle and i was wondering if you guys think i should or not and any advice will be much appreciated


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

No..


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

If you want to gain muscle you're going to have to bulk! Be it lean or otherwise.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Dont use bulking as an excuse to eat sh*t.

Eat clean, add the calories and gain lean muscle or you'll just get fat and have to shift the fat.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Milky said:


> Dont use bulking as an excuse to eat sh*t.
> 
> Eat clean, add the calories and gain lean muscle or you'll just get fat and have to shift the fat.


This,


----------



## stephen-emb (Dec 31, 2011)

ive been eating clean since august last year, in august i was 88kg and i had never seen a gym in my life or touched weights, now i've lost that weight in fat i want to put muscle weight on


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

stephen-emb said:


> ive been eating clean since august last year, in august i was 88kg and i had never seen a gym in my life or touched weights, now i've lost that weight in fat i want to put muscle weight on


YEAH, so eat clean, do it gradually and save yourself the hassle of dieting..


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

take it from milky he has a triple chin


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

What's your diet like now then?


----------



## chambers9k (May 2, 2011)

Milky said:


> Dont use bulking as an excuse to eat sh*t.
> 
> Eat clean, add the calories and gain lean muscle or you'll just get fat and have to shift the fat.


Listen to milk, he's an animal!


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Milky said:


> Dont use bulking as an excuse to eat sh*t.
> 
> Eat clean, add the calories and gain lean muscle or you'll just get fat and have to shift the fat.


OP do take notice of this, I'm currently learning the hard way. Eating crap get's you nowhere.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

eezy1 said:


> take it from milky he has a triple chin


Cheers Fred, its the thyroid.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2012)

i think yes, at 5"11 and 71kg you should definently be looking to bulk

i agree that you shouldn't use bulking as an excuse to eat sh1t but at 5"11 and 71kg if you want to gain muscle then a few dirty calories at the start isn't the worst thing if you're just looking to lump up ,although your post is a bit vague, all you say is you want to "gain muscle", we all do mate but do you have any specific goals, to put on a certain amount of weight etc?


----------



## stephen-emb (Dec 31, 2011)

well my current diet is:

6am 2scrambled eggs, 80g oats, 250ml skimmed milk

10am 200g chicken breast, 1 cup of broccoli

1pm 120g tuna, 100g whole wheat pasta

5.30pm pre workout, protein shake with 400ml of skimmed milk

6.30pm train

8:30pm post workout protein shake with 400ml of water

9.30pm 200g chicken breast, 100g cottage cheese, cup of broccoli


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Up the eggs to 4 in the morning and add something around 4 ish if possible.


----------



## stephen-emb (Dec 31, 2011)

t4tremendous said:


> i think yes, at 5"11 and 71kg you should definently be looking to bulk
> 
> i agree that you shouldn't use bulking as an excuse to eat sh1t but at 5"11 and 71kg if you want to gain muscle then a few dirty calories at the start isn't the worst thing if you're just looking to lump up ,although your post is a bit vague, all you say is you want to "gain muscle", we all do mate but do you have any specific goals, to put on a certain amount of weight etc?


i have set no goals yet, i am currenlty weighing myself every 2 weeks to see if i gain any weight


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

stephen-emb said:


> well my current diet is:
> 
> 6am 2scrambled eggs, 80g oats, 250ml skimmed milk
> 
> ...


you only have 2 meals with carbs. i would have oats and protein pre workout also try to add a small sweet potatoe to meal 2.


----------

